# Pure Gasoline where to find it.



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I live in East Pensacola Heights and I'm looking for the closest gas station that sell pure gasoline. As of now, it's the 1st gas station in Gulf Breeze is the closest. Btw I have looked on the Internet with no luck.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://pure-gas.org/


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

In the hood off of Jackson. Thats where I go Mark.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Matt. That's what I was afraid of.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I looked at that site before Splitlines, but it not up to date. That's the reason I posted what I posted. Thank you.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

What about the station on Scenic, just north of the interstate?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

They just started selling Marine Fuel at the Quick Stop on Gulf Beach hwy. at Atlanta av. ( near Mac's Marina ) saves me about ten miles round trip dragging the boat and trailer.........................




Edit: The place is called "Quick Fill"...


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Fairfield and W St


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked at that site.
Why does ALL fuel in Alaska come ethanol free


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Chapman?...Scenic Hwy is washed out. W st and Jackson st is at 4.02 a gallon and the Shell station in Gulf Breeze (1st gas station as you enter gulf breeze ) is at 4.25 a gallon. To be .23 is a big difference.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's $4.39 here in Ft Walton but I refuse to run ethanol fuel in my boat. Not worth the side effects.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Fueled up yesterday at 4.03 a gallon.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

So when launching at navy tomorrow were can I get non ethanol was thinking scenic but think there washed out from flood


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Scenic is open from 90 to Creighton


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

The quick full on gulf beach hwy- between fairfield and dog track rd-- I think it is actually on Augusta st but I'm not positive! Only one I know of near the base n navy pt!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks headed that way!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

R&W on farifield and W street, brand new gas station with a dedicated non-ethanol tank..


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I went to that new gas station on W and Farfield. I liked it a lot.
Pumps stop at $75.00, but it was fast and clean.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I went to that new gas station on W and Farfield. I liked it a lot.
> Pumps stop at $75.00, but it was fast and clean.
> WhyMe
> Mako my Dayo


Just go inside before you start pumping and tell them to cancel the shutoff limit. I put a couple hundred bucks in my Grady just the other day. Always the cheapest non-ethanol in town. Same for their regular too, almost always the top of the list when I open my GasBuddy app.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sushi king, thx I'll keep that in mind.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## whiteoak (Mar 6, 2014)

*non ethanol fuel*

does anyone know of non-ethanol gas in the Beulah, Ensley area thank you


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

amen to Fairfield and w raceway, was 3.96 last tank, about got shot at store on w and Jackson, don't use that store no more, plus its a tight fit,its also at olive and breeze lane, but its 4.00 plus there


----------



## Cape14 (Apr 30, 2014)

The east Milton airport has non ethanol gas. It's 91 octane. I think it's 4.10. I work there. U can pull ur boat right up to the pump. It has a long hose to easily reach any of your tanks. Our tank holds 350 gallons, I believe. Call before u come out to verify amount on hand. Open everyday. We order it regularly. 623 4151.


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Just noticed the Shell at the corner of Bauer and Sorrento now offers ethanol free gas. Not sure of price or grade but seen the signs out there yesterday when going by.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

so far I like the Raceway at Fairfield and 'W' best. easy in and out with lots of pumps. Go early on Sunday and very little traffic


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The Circle K on Main St is now selling Marine grade gasoline.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

The gas station right by The navy grocery sells it now. Its a block or 2 away from the Navy point boat ramp.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

My uncle sells ethanol free 89 at The Local Yokel in E. Milton. Not sure how much though


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Beacon on Bayfront now has ethanol-free gas.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw this spot awhile ago. SR 20 and Range Rd. ( Bluewater by Niceville ) now a Marine gas non-ethanol.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Now is the time you fill your tank. Prices of a gallon is within reach.
What price have you seen lately ?

Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

$2.99 at the Pure station just past GB Zoo


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Does any body know the price of the fuel at the gas station over off Jackson


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

$2.99 at the station just over the Lillian bridge.


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> I looked at that site before Splitlines, but it not up to date. That's the reason I posted what I posted. Thank you.
> WhyMe
> Mako my Dayo


If you have an Android phone download the "Pure Gas" App. It seems to be current.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jimc...that's good to know.
I only wish that the Circle K here in East Pensacola Heights would carry Non-Ethonal Gas.
Whyme
Mako My Day


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If they did Mark it would be .50 - 1.00 higher than everywhere else. That station RAPES you on prices. Almost to the point where you could report them for gouging. Oh btw, i got your PM , ill get with you on Sunday or Monday and talk.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone buy recently from the Thumbs-Up station at 100 S. Navy Blvd? If so, what was their price on leaded gas?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Knot...I have not heard of any Tom Thumb having Non-Ethonal fuel, but I could be dead wrong, but I know the At Venice Marina has Non-Ethonal fuel.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

the station at 29 and becks lake rd now sells pure gas. not the racetrack, but the older one across the rd. next to the feed and seed.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to know if you on the North end of town.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Anyone buy recently from the Thumbs-Up station at 100 S. Navy Blvd? If so, what was their price on leaded gas?


$3.259 /gal today for their 91 octane non-ethanol unleaded. Not that bad considering it's only about $0.40 more than normal e10 93 per gallon. Mixed up a jug with it today for the Harley to get the 95 octane I need for my tune.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I went to the Circle K at Bayfront today and paid $2.99 for Non-Ethonal fuel. 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> I went to the Circle K at Bayfront today and paid $2.99 for Non-Ethonal fuel.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


That one is 87 octane right?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes...the two pumps are located on the far Right and far Left in the Middel and the pumps are Blue in color. 
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As of Thursday at Range Rd. And SR 20 non-ethanol was $3.41 a gallon. This was in Bluewater/Niceville Fla.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bought some today at the Raceway at the corner of W and Fairfield for 2.99 a gallon. ethanol free


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*marine fuel from the beach ???*

From the beach where would you go for non ethanol, I cannot go into the Shell just South of the bridge with the cat, way too wide. Considering going across the bridge to the circle K ? Any input welcome, thank you.
Aware of the internet locator but prefer hands on information especially with a rather large boat, 29ft cat...


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Non Ethanol is now at the Shell Station @ Sorrento and Bauer...3.299 today 
They took out the diesel pump....hope they cleaned the tank!! lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anybody know if the New Circle K on Cervantes St. will carry Non-Ethonal Gas? The one by the Coffee Cup in the Aveunes?
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

The little store in Cantonment. Corner of Hwy 29 & Becks Lake road ....91 Oct. 3.39 Gal. 
North East Corner


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Buddy 47 Thx for that info. 
The new Circle K on Cervantes is a No go.
Whyme


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

You are very welcome


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

You can buy it at speed mart on hwy 29 & Tate School Road also
91 oct. pure gas


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't read the whole thread so don't know if this was mentioned. I believe my grandfather said that the station across from IP (becks lake and 29), not the raceway but the one on the east side of the intersection has marine fuel


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Buddy 47 said:


> The little store in Cantonment. Corner of Hwy 29 & Becks Lake road ....91 Oct. 3.39 Gal.
> North East Corner


Beat me to it


----------



## fishycian (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody know who is cheapest at the Alabama/Perdido Pass area?

Zeke's or Barber's?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fishycian said:


> Anybody know who is cheapest at the Alabama/Perdido Pass area?
> 
> Zeke's or Barber's?


If you're trailering, go to Sam's or J&M.


----------



## fishycian (Jun 7, 2011)

Not trailering which is why I specifically asked about Marinas and not gas stations.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The Other Place, on the corner of Dogwood Dr. and Willard Norris Rd. in Milton always has 91 octane, no Ethanol gas.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok guys it's been awhile since I've posted some new places. My new job I have takes me all over South Baldwin County, and I have seen a lot of Marine gas pumps. I will start naming a few places here in a few weeks. One place for sure is at State Road 10 and Hwy 59 has it.
Whyme


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Drove by and noticed that the Thumbs-Up on Navy appears to be shut down. Not sure if it is for good or due to the construction in front, but it looks like it is for good.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> They just started selling Marine Fuel at the Quick Stop on Gulf Beach hwy. at Atlanta av. ( near Mac's Marina ) saves me about ten miles round trip dragging the boat and trailer.........................
> Edit: The place is called "Quick Fill"...


it does say Marine Fuel but also says all gas has 10% E ?
Girl inside has no clue.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

We need to know.
Whyme


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

Paid 2.799 for 87 octane at Shell on Bayfront & US98 just off the 3mile bridge few days ago. They've installed dedicated pumps. Pulled a 22ft CC alongside the outside pumps with no problems.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

2.75 seminole al


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

The new Chevron station in Gulf Breeze on 98 has ethanol-free. 89 octane I believe. Just down from Oriole Beach boat ramp.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> $2.99 at the station just over the Lillian bridge.



Update. Just got a few gallons this morning. $2.80 at the Shell station by the bridge and launch. Half mile up the road at the Chevron station it's $2.70 gal.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's seems to me that more and more places are starting to carry Marine fuel. 
Whyme


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Perdido area: The only place I have found it around Perdido (other than at marinas on the water) is the Shell station at the corner of Sorrento and Bauer road. But MAN is the pump slow! Really it took me so long to fill up there that I thought I would have been better off pulling into Sherman Cove or Sunset Grill. The other place I have seen it is on Gulf Beach Highway toward Warrington at the the Quick Fill, but that's not a place I would necessarily use late at night, and the size of the parking lot would make it tough with a decent sized boat.

If anyone knows of a gas station with marine fuel around Perdido other than those two, please let me know!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the Shell Station right across the Lillian Bridge on hwy 98 and also the Chevron Station a mile up the road from there both have ethanol free gas.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been burning 10% since I purchased a new 150 E-tec in 2010 1400 hours no problems from fuel. The only difference I see is a little less MPGs but it doesn't make up for the price difference. Just saying.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sealark..you running your boat often? 
I'm been seeing more places having marine fuel.
Whyme


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes very often like weekly. Use it or loose it. Plus I fill my tank as soon as I get back in not before I go out. Less chance for condensation formation.


----------



## swifgriff (Jun 30, 2016)

Cantonment::North East corner( the small station on becks road & 29)
$ 2.99 as of yesterday.....Marine Fuel is what they call it


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Griff. Good to know.
Whyme


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone ever have trouble with water in fuel with the Shell station in Gulf Breeze closest to the bridge? I've used it twice having just displaced the prior tank of fuel from the same long time vendor and voila, water in my fuel today. 

Just curious if this has been an issue. The tank was filled just before the Blue Angels home show and today (ahem) was my next chance to get out on the water. Made it 400 yrds from Shoreline park only to require a SeaTow lift back.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hangover...I've used them twice last year with no problem, but that was last year. Glad you had tow insurance.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Two new places to me in Baldwin Ala. to get marine fuel 49 SR and 98 SR.
Whyme


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

The marathon just past the zoo near the big motor home camper sales place in midway has 91 octane non ethanol. i use it and the shell often and never had a problem.....knock on wood!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another place is Pace and Garden St. they have it.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was out in Navarre yesterday and stop by the Tom Tumb the one on 87 closer to 98. They too have Marine Fuel.
Whyme


----------



## RJordan (May 2, 2017)

*Marathon station*



WhyMe said:


> Chapman?...Scenic Hwy is washed out. W st and Jackson st is at 4.02 a gallon and the Shell station in Gulf Breeze (1st gas station as you enter gulf breeze ) is at 4.25 a gallon. To be .23 is a big difference.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


I bought pure gas at the Marathon station on Scenic, north west side of the i10 ramp, for $3.25 just 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

RJordan said:


> I bought pure gas at the Marathon station on Scenic, north west side of the i10 ramp, for $3.25 just 2 or 3 days ago.


Like all fuel in our area, it is overpriced but at least it is marine rec 90.
In other words it is a bit higher grade of fuel for boats than run of the mill nonethanol pump gas. (Was bass fishing in Louisiana a month ago and nonethanol gas was available everywhere for 2.35/gallon.)


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

First time Ive seen non ethonol 93 octane in Pcola. @ the Exxon station at Blue Angle and 98. 3.44/gal so not cheap, but am only using it in dirt bikes. Cheaper across the bridge in Lillian AL for sure.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

W and Fairfield has it.


----------



## awculero (Mar 24, 2018)

I fueled my Goldwing at the Shell on Pensacola Blvd and Kenmore (just north of Car City on the east side) this weekend, and noticed they have a ethanol-free 87 octane pump. It was $2.99/gallon


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Norman is selling "The Other Place" in Milton.
He has always carried 91 Octane ethanol free gas.
Not sure if the new owner is going to keep it or not. He has a built in market for it. All the sport pilots from J22 buy their fuel there and there is almost always a boat there getting a fill-up.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I ran across another place today, buts it's in Ft. Morgan Rd. The places is called The Pines.
They have non-ethanol gas.
Whyme


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

The Shell station in Gulf Breeze between Oriole Beach road and Winn Dixie on 98 now has 87 octane non-ethanol.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Youtube talking scout Breeze Mart which was a Shell Next to Wendys?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

2RC's II said:


> Youtube talking scout Breeze Mart which was a Shell Next to Wendys?


That's the one.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why worry about the price of gas, mark. you got plenty of cash to foot the bill on the next trip. i'll pitch in A FEW bucks like i always do.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## miko78 (Oct 29, 2018)

Maybe on ebay or amazon?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

miko78 said:


> Maybe on ebay or amazon?





huh??? :001_huh:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I get ethe-free in Wing AL...it's about .30 cheaper then anywhere else. Now I have a Duramax diesel, I find diesel at the Ward Basin Shell (old Local Yokel) is actually .02 or .03 cheaper then in Wing where I have always found it cheaper!!! Crazy how gas prices differ!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just now saw that. Amazon.?
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What gets me is the high price of marine fuel even in January.
Whyme


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

miko78 said:


> Maybe on ebay or amazon?


Amazon does not have it, I tried already


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> What gets me is the high price of marine fuel even in January.
> Whyme


Diesel is ridiculous over here. $1.93 for gas, but $3.15 for diesel.


----------



## Finhead (Jul 1, 2016)

There is an app for that called Pure Gas. Highly accurate.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The new Circle K in Gulf Shores has it as well.
Whyme


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> So when launching at navy tomorrow were can I get non ethanol was thinking scenic but think there washed out from flood


Blue angle and 98 has marine fuel.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Any marine fuel at the new Buc ee's, if so what's the price?
Whyme


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Shell station in the median on the Foley Beach Expressway, Orange Beach, AL:

Marine: (89 octane) $2.59/gal
Diesel: $2.72/gal
:thumbup:


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Buc ee's was $2.24 on Friday.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

Buc-ee’s Feb. 9th & Feb 22nd. Worth the trip if you gotta fill a whole tank, plus you can get some Beaver Nuggets.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

disclaimer: I did not read all this thread

Question, how does one identify a pump that dispenses ethanol free unleaded gasoline? are the pictures above in this area? i have never seen one, or have i I not been to the right place?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah Jim it is usually one pump and it stated "ethanol free" here in gulberry breeze.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

There are laws that require each type of fuel dispensed be clearly labeled. Rather than choosing based on nozzle color, a motorists should identify the pump labeling for the desired type and grade of fuel, then follow the associated hose to the correct nozzle, regardless of its color.

A very good example of this is illustrated in the above photo taken at Bucee’s.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I had been under the impression that The Other Place on Dogwood at Magnolia was the only gas station in Milton that has ethanol-free, but apparently the Circle K on Hwy 90 at Ward Basin Rd also has a pump with it. It's only on one pump over toward where the car wash is, and I believe it's 87 octane. 

Only one lane has it, but they are open 24 hours. :thumbsup:


----------

